
Wake up, the ad blocking bubble has burst - ollysmit
http://www.thememo.com/2017/02/24/wake-up-the-ad-blocking-bubble-has-burst/
======
jepler
It's great if (A) those planning to MAKE A BUCK by selling ad-blocking
software or lists are failing and (B) if sites stop creating ever more hostile
javascript to target the minority of ad blocking users.

